# E. okefenokee FRY!!



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 3 tanks set up strictly for them and for the first time in 11 months I have found fry! I have been watching closely forever and occasionally I syphon around the mulm and nesting spots but never anything, tonight I decided to tear down the one 10 gallon and figured I would investigate a little, on my last try I pulled out 2 fry, yes it may not seem like a big deal but I have been trying for soooo long so I am extremely excited!! Just thought I would share. If I can get a decent pic I will post.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay! I have gilberti so I know what ya mean about the fry haul. I think two is great!. I have found one in my ten gallon since i have had them. What are you feeding them? Are they even big enough to eat anything other than microscopic foods?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

awesome! to be honest, i rarely even see the fry when i siphon them up. i just make a habit of siphoning the mulm off the bottom of my gilberti tank and pouring the water from it into a 20 breeder. eventually, when they are big enough, i just see them in the 20 breeder.

if you have two fry you probably have more. they are incredibly elusive fish.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

The tank they are in is heavily planted and plenty of organisms for them to forage, lots of intentional algae growth. I have to believe there is enough for them at this size to feed on for now. I have a powdered fry food that sinks to the bottom that I have continuously fed the tank just in case, the fact that they are there and alive tells me they are eating something. I also feed micro-worms to the adults from time to time. I still want to tear down the tank so I may go with Auban's process on this one. Thanks all and thanks for the feedback Auban.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

here is a pic of the tank i raise my fry in. its ugly as all get-out, but its very good at raising the fish.









here is a pic of the tiny critters they eat when they are first born. they are too small to eat adult microworms, but may be able to eat the small ones. :










some of the smaller ones i have seen are too small to eat even the rotifers. i have seen them picking at the tiny ciliates like the one moving around in this short video. its the thing crawling around along the dead hair algae strand, nearby the attached sessile rotifer.

1.mp4 video by sjveck | Photobucket

you can see from this pic that they truly do need tiny food. i have not seen them eating anything that does not move. these are microworms.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Awsome info, thanks. Is it safe to assume that if the tank and plants are established then there will be plenty for them to feed on? I think so simply because the fry I did find are a little more developed than the pic you posted. My cam sucks but I will get a pic today.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

probably. they are probably in every tank...


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

nice


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

You can get micro-worms from e-bay but do you know if you can just dump the bag into the tank and they will colonize ?
My Banded Pigmy sunfish would love those.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have micro, banana and walter worms now and all of my fish pick at them but I did notice fry going after the ones that made it to the bottom. you culture them and feed as needed as they will not live in water.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

that's great good luck post some pictures when you can


----------

